# Need old school Eclipse amps values



## Boozy McLiver (Sep 6, 2005)

If this is not allowed here, or there is a better place to post this please let me know ASAP!

Hi all, I have a couple of NIB Eclipse amps and have been informed that it is time for me to get rid of stuff that I am not using. We are going to be moving in a few months and I must purge  



I have no idea what these 2 amps are worth, so hopefully you all can give some honest value to these...

1st is a 33250 2/1 130wx2/400wx1 @4ohm

2nd is a 36201 2/1 50wx2/140wx1 @4ohm


I have had them for along time. They were to go in an 87' BMW 535is that I do not own anymore...


Thanks for your input everyone!

Cheers,
Boozy


----------

